# Short chainstay DJ that will fit a 27.5 wheel?



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking at something like the Shonky, prefer sliding drops.

I'm curious if any of these 26" framed DJ's have enough room to fit a bigger wheel.

Anyone?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Run vee tire crown gem with your 27.5. They have low profile sidewall


----------



## biker human (Oct 17, 2021)

If you find a bike with really long horizontal dropouts, you might be able to slide the wheel back far enough to fit a 27.5. Just remember to get a long chain.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

New project Ben?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

stripes said:


> New project Ben?


Sorta, just trying to find something that doesn't exist without going custom 

The N9 is probably not gonna work for my needs, it's just too long for a pump track bike.

I got my eye on the Why Cycles TF, but it's pricey and might be hard to offload if I change my mind down the road..


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> Sorta, just trying to find something that doesn't exist without going custom
> 
> The N9 is probably not gonna work for my needs, it's just too long for a pump track bike.
> 
> I got my eye on the Why Cycles TF, but it's pricey and might be hard to offload if I change my mind down the road..


Did you try running it in the shortest stay position? Why cycles is definitely intriguing, but why not check out Chromag? They make all sorts of hardtails including a 27.5.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

A DJ has a much shorter reach than a trail bike, I want something with a 415ish reach and shoas possible chainstays.

The Why looks very nice, but $$ for a frame only.

It would be easier to get a 26 DJ, but I want a really slack HTA like a 4x bike.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> A DJ has a much shorter reach than a trail bike, I want something with a 415ish reach and shoas possible chainstays.
> 
> The Why looks very nice, but $$ for a frame only.
> 
> It would be easier to get a 26 DJ, but I want a really slack HTA like a 4x bike.


You’re aware that the Nimble 9 chainstays are already 415-430mm right? You could get a small frame. Those are 425mm reach.

Ahh, 4x bikes. Still the only Yeti I want.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Like these?


https://m.pinkbike.com/news/20-short-travel-bikes-of-he-british-national-4x-series-round-1.html


One is a plain old NS frame. Not sure if there is stock anywhere though.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

I love this one. SS and everything.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Grinchy8 said:


> Like these?
> 
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/20-short-travel-bikes-of-he-british-national-4x-series-round-1.html
> ...


The Enduro SX and the Yeti 4x bring me back.. aahhh....


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Have you looked at NS bikes? I looked at them a while back and I think it's the Surge that's a 26/27.5. Only bike I know off hand that's listed that way


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> A DJ has a much shorter reach than a trail bike, I want something with a 415ish reach and shoas possible chainstays.
> 
> The Why looks very nice, but $$ for a frame only.
> 
> It would be easier to get a 26 DJ, but I want a really slack HTA like a 4x bike.


A small Chromag Stylus has a reach of 418mm and 419mm stays.

A small Ragly Mmmbop has a reach of 420mm and 425mm stays.

Guessing you're in niche territory where you can either double-downsize a 27.5 HT or maybe cram in a 27.5 wheel in a DJ franken-build. Might be interesting. Might flame out.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Why 27.5 on a DJ bike?


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> Why 27.5 on a DJ bike?


Because it's the type of thing Ben does.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

It’s Tuesday… Ben needs a new bike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a new bike, but a big-wheel DJ bike? Blecchhhhh!!!!
🤪


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Sparticus said:


> It’s Tuesday… Ben needs a new bike.


Except with Ben's bikes, they must be something completely out of spec and completely unrealistic. And a 27.5 DJ is perfect for this


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Just looked up the specs on the NS Surge EVO (Large) 

HA 65.5 degrees 
CS, sliding dropouts down to 411mm
Reach 409mm 
26x2.6/27.5×2.4 compatible


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

OldSchoolMBer said:


> Just looked up the specs on the NS Surge EVO (Large)
> 
> HA 65.5 degrees
> CS, sliding dropouts down to 411mm
> ...


Yup, but the specs are for the bike set up with a 160mm fork, so reach would be a little longer, BB a little lower, STA/HTA steeper by 1.5 degrees with a 120mm fork.

It's one I have my eye on for sure .... the frame is not expensive and it's available, just need to build a 135mm spaced rear hub.

The 27.5 tire clearance is kinda worrisome as I'd like to run 2.5-2.6, also gotta buy sight unseen.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> Yup, but the specs are for the bike set up with a 150mm fork, so reach would be a little longer, BB a little lower, STA/HTA steeper by 1.5 degrees with a 120mm fork.
> 
> It's one I have my eye on for sure .... the frame is not expensive and it's available, just need to build a 135mm spaced rear hub.
> 
> The 27.5 tire clearance is kinda worrisome as I'd like to run 2.5-2.6, also gotta buy sight unseen.


Just ran the numbers with a bike geo calculator160mm fork (stock spec) vs 120mm fork:

Reach is more in line with a large DJ, STA and HTA are steep, but still slack for a DJ, bb height is ~320mm (I think that’s right), and the chainstay is even shorter 👍

It’s not a Why TF, but it’s a lot less expensive: $428 vs $2000.

So I ordered one, it’s coming from Chainreaction Cycles, so it’ll be a minute, fortunately most of the Nimble 9 parts swap over, but I’ll need a new rear wheel.


Before modificationafter modificationdifferenceReach409 mm428.9 mm(+19.9 mm)Stack613 mm599.2 mm(-13.8 mm)Top tube length606 mm602.1 mm(-3.9 mm)Wheelbase1124 mm1108 mm(-16 mm)BB offset-13.5 mm-27 mm(-13.5 mm)Chainstays411 mm410.3 mm(-0.7 mm)Head tube angle65.5 degrees67.4 degrees(+1.9 degrees)Seat tube angle effective72 degrees73.9 degrees(+1.9 degrees)Fork length160 mm120 mm(-40 mm)


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> Just ran the numbers with a bike geo calculator160mm fork (stock spec) vs 120mm fork:
> 
> Reach is more in line with a large DJ, STA and HTA are steep, but still slack for a DJ, bb height is ~320mm (I think that’s right), and the chainstay is even shorter 👍
> 
> ...


You plan to lace a new hub into the rear wheel? Or maybe coldset the new stays 3mm wider and put a qr adapter on your existing hub?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> The 27.5 tire clearance is kinda worrisome as I'd like to run 2.5-2.6,


You're frigging killing me here. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> You're frigging killing me here.


Honestly he needs to work with a full on custom frame manufacturer.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Grinchy8 said:


> You plan to lace a new hub into the rear wheel? Or maybe coldset the new stays 3mm wider and put a qr adapter on your existing hub?


It looks like I can swap axles and ends into a boost hub, so I'll try that first.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, here she is:










I was able to fit a boost hub with a 135 x 10mm TA end cap kit, but I’ve got a 135 x 9mm qr kit on the way to see if it works better.

EDIT: 135 x 9mm qr end cap kit worked great, slipped right into the drop outs. It’s kinda wierd that a dirt jumper is specd with these drops, but it works fine.

Frame is an NS Evo Surge, large.
Temp fork Mattoc 29” 120mm, new fork will be a Machete 27.5 120mm
DT Swiss 350, WTB KOM Tough i30, Surly SS kit with 22t cog
Specialized Ground Control 2.6/2.3
Canfield 160mm cranks, Wolftooth 26t oval (I’ll probably switch to round)
Chromag cockpit
TRP Slate brakes
TransX 100mm lever less Dropper with Hope QR post clamp

It rides pretty nice, feels like a big dirt jumper, but more slack so it’s far less twitchy, still really agile so it feels like it’ll work well for crossover uses like trials.

Best part: all the parts were used other than the frame, post ($100), and brakes (got them cheap on sale), wheels were a rim swap, cockpit is old stuff from ~ five years back, frame was only $400!

If we get a break in the snow I’m gonna take it to the Reno jump park 👍


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Keeping my fingers crossed that it works out! I really want to build one into a sort of urban MTB. 26" wheels, 10spd with a Zee mech, long enough dropper to peddle ok.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

OldSchoolMBer said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that it works out! I really want to build one into a sort of urban MTB. 26" wheels, 10spd with a Zee mech, long enough dropper to peddle ok.


I’d go for it, the frame is well made, esp for the price. Headset is IS42/IS52, no cups to press, threaded bb did not need to be chased, seat post tube did not need to be reemed, drop outs were a little snug on the bolts but loosened up and slid fine after use.

Frame was straight, paint is decent, good welds, appears to have been sprayed with frame saver, arrived well packaged, took two weeks to arrive.

Mine is SS, but adding a mech would be easy enough, same with adding a lever dropper, there’s a hole in the seat post tube for internal routing.

I’m 6’, my bikes are typically size large, a 460-465 reach with a 35mm stem is my preferred sizing, the size large in the Evo Surge feels like an XL in a Kona Shonky.

BB is high with a faux 27.5 120mm fork (29” dropped) once my 27.5 120mm fork arrives I’ll get some measurements.

With a 26t chainring and 22t rear cog, the drops are just forward of centered. I think I could run the drops slammed forward with a 21t rear cog.

The 27.5 x 2.3 GC tire fits really well, a 2.5 Aggressor was tight with the drops forward of centered. I’d say a 2.4 would fit well in mist tire brands. If you ran 26” you’d have clearance fir miles.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Final build: Swapped forks, Machete 27.5 120mm. The only other thing I’m looking to change is reducing the rear cog from 22t to 21t so I can slam the drops forward.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> Final build: Swapped forks, Mattoc 27.5 120mm. The only other thing I’m looking to change is reducing the rear cog from 22t to 21t so I can slam the drops forward.
> View attachment 1962438


Any rides yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Final build:




stripes said:


> Any rides yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around the house, hopping and trialsy stuff, all the jump stuff is under snow, if get to Vegas I’ll ride it there.

Very fun bike, the size large is like a big boy jump bike, a size small/medium would better for someone under 70”.

It can also run 26” wheels or mullet 👍


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Very fun bike, the size large is like a big boy jump bike, a size small would better for someone under 70”


Thanks for the info. I'm 5'10" and have been leaning towards the M. Unfortunately have a big house project going on at the moment so it may be a few months till I can order a frame


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Finally got around to ordering a Surge Evo this morning. Gonna take a little while to get it together as it's gonna be a bin/used parts build for now but I'll post pics when it's done.


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

This build does look like a fun playful ride


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

@Nurse Ben There are 2 of you out there looking for monster-jumpers.
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-switchcrafts-29er-dirt-jump-bike.html


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fly4130 said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-switchcrafts-29er-dirt-jump-bike.html


Gross.


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

29 is a little much for a jumper


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

fly4130 said:


> @Nurse Ben There are 2 of you out there looking for monster-jumpers.
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-switchcrafts-29er-dirt-jump-bike.html


That’s a hard pass.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

I like it. I like innovation. Hard to say if it’s great or not from a pic. I bet it isn’t though, otherwise it would be moving forward commercially.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Freki said:


> This build does look like a fun playful ride


A few days ago I picked up a parts bike locally just to get mine going. Only made a couple short rides so far but it's a fun bike. Too bad their isn't a few more similar type bikes on the market


----------

